# Death Threat??!!!



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

Should I take this as a threat??
My husband and I have been separated for a month and a half. *He is wanting a divorce to which I have been trying to save. *I am currently staying with my sister with none of the comforts of home while he lives comfortably in our home with our stuff driving our car. *He feels that since the house and car are in his name only he feels he should possess both until everything has been negotiated. *He has been accusing me of taking items from the home in which i have not (other than clothes, toiletries, etc) and he decided he should change the locks. *Long story short cops came and he was forced to give me a key. *Fast forward to this past weekend. *I run a small business out of the house and i knew he was out of town for the weekend. *I went to the house to fine the one item that is essential to run my business was gone. *This item is very expensive and i cannot do the job without it. *I went into his office to see our expensive computer. *The computer is financed in my name only and i am responsible for the payments. *Playing by his rules, i grabbed it and am keeping it until everything is negotiated. *He is LIVID!!!! *However, my mother in law sent the following email to my friend to forward on to me:

"If I may use you to pass on this message to the soon to be former Mrs. Xxxxxxx:*
No better friend, no worse enemy.

No better friend: someone who will kill to protect you; someone who will give their life for you; someone who will be right there in your times of trouble and, thinking of you and your problems, will sacrifice so that you might get through your problem.

No worst enemy: someone who will not hesitate to destroy you even if that means destroying himself in the process; someone who will chase you down to the ends of the earth to extract revenge; someone who will cause you blood and tears and smile when it happens.
The history? That quote is the lifeline for the US Marines. With a Marine as your friend, you have a person who will kill to protect you. With a Marine as your enemy, you have a person who will kill you. Pretty simple, huh?

The earliest origin of this statement is attributed to the the epitaph of Lucius Cornelius Sulla, famous general and legendary dictator of ancient Rome. His original words..."No friend ever served me, and no enemy ever wronged me, whom I have not repaid in full."

Payback is a bit**. Karma baby. Karma. I hope this message somehow finds its way to you."

My husband father is a gung ho marine. *Should i report this or just brush it off??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

"With a Marine as your enemy, you have a person who will kill you. Pretty simple, huh?"

I think that right there deserves you to go to the police right away. 

Oh and make sure you have any receipts or anything proving ownership for the computer as I'm sure that would get brought up with the cops.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Report it ASAP !


----------



## SCsweety81 (Sep 27, 2012)

Report his MIL and get a restraining order on both their crazy azzes.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

BigMac said:


> Report it ASAP !


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

report it.


----------



## SCsweety81 (Sep 27, 2012)

As a side bar, I'd like to add that his mother sounds like a real class act. Perhaps that's where your STBXH learned his charm.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

I will be the "ODD Thomas". No, do not report it.He is just venting.


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

The whole family is freaking nuts!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

Worst part is, my stbxh works in the same building i do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

So i got a message from my husband claiming he knew nothing about the email from my mother in law. He said he is sorry that she sent it and he tore her up about it. Im not sure what to believe at this point. I think now hes worried it will be used against him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SCsweety81 (Sep 27, 2012)

Kekela said:


> I think now hes worried it will be used against him.


Good.

Let him worry.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I would definitely report it. His mother is a lunatic.

Get a separation agreement STAT. He can't keep you out of your house or dictate who gets to drive the car, etc.


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

Im going to report it. Do I go to the city she lives in, county, or the city i live in. Does it matter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

That's probably enough to get an Order of Protection, he'll get booted out of the house and you'll get temporary sole occupancy as well as a huge negotiating edge in the upcoming divorce proceedings.

Now is the time for action. If you wait on this he could make the case that you didn't really feel all that threatened.

Guys have been kicked out of their homes for a lot less.

In my state, you'd go to the local family court and fill out a petition for an Order of Protection, giving all the reasons you feel he's a threat. It helps to put stuff in there about other things he's done in the past including any sort of physical abuse or other threatening or abusive behavior, and any drug abuse or drinking, that sort of thing.

You just might run into other women who hang out at the family court who are real man-haters who will help you with the process. 

You're always better off having an attorney assist you with this sort of thing.


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

My biggest problem is that even after all of this, i still love my husband and want to work it out. I was served with the divorce papers today. I know i should let it go because it was not a healthy relationship but i just cant seem to do so. Although im scared of the threat i received im also scared by reporting it it will kill even the smallest chance to reconcile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SCsweety81 (Sep 27, 2012)

Kekela said:


> Although im scared of the threat i received im also scared by reporting it it will kill even the smallest chance to reconcile.


The alternative may kill *you*.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Kekela said:


> Although im scared of the threat i received im also scared by reporting it it will kill even the smallest chance to reconcile.


By holding out for that last possible chance to reconcile you're placing yourself (and your children if any) in danger, you're losing out on a golden opportunity to get him out of the house and gain sole possession of the marital household for the duration of the divorce proceedings and perhaps even more importantly you'll show him that you aren't going to take his crap.

Fact is, filing the Order of Protection not only doesn't ruin any chance of reconciliation, it just might make him second think the way he's been treating you and that might actually help with a reconciliation, but regardless, your decision not to file for an Order of Protection is foolish and shortsighted.


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

I called the police station, they told me to go first thing in the morning with the proof that i have. That is precisely what ill do. Thank you all for the advice!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Kekela said:


> I called the police station, they told me to go first thing in the morning with the proof that i have. That is precisely what ill do. Thank you all for the advice!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good watch your back!


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

I filed the report today. Its not a death threat since she didnt specifically say I will kill you. It is however harrassment. They contacted her and gave her a warning. If she contacts me again for any reason she charges will be pressed and she will be arrested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kekela (Oct 25, 2012)

Lets just hope the next contact isnt with her sniper aimed at my head. If that was all over a computer who knows how she will react when i start getting my furniture!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

